# The Bronze Medal Steed



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Took a couple of pictures of Axel's bronze medal bike this morning, don't know why I never did earlier.

Merckx MXM.

Look at the length of the seat post combined with a 140 stem.

The pedals look for all the world like the old Campy clipless, though I have never heard of the brand on them.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That's a bit more than a fist-full of post huh? Just goes to show how today's riders have some jacked up set-ups when compared to traditional rules-of-thumbs, even if your Dad is the greatest cyclist ever. 

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

kjmunc said:


> That's a bit more than a fist-full of post huh? Just goes to show how today's riders have some jacked up set-ups when compared to traditional rules-of-thumbs, even if your Dad is the greatest cyclist ever.
> 
> Great pics, thanks for sharing.


That seat post is well over a foot long .................


----------

